# "Champions Vinegar Bottle"



## Kim

Hi All
 I have tried researching this bottle but have been unsuccessful.  Does anybody know anything about it.  It has "W.B.L" on the base.
 Thanks Kim


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Hi Kim I also have that bottle, the embossing is different on the bottom however, the one I have has the following...B&Co Ld K 1838.... Zumalts book pg76 says: There has been reported nine different variants of embossing on this style bottle. An Australian import and very desireable but no information available. Values range depending on embossing. All are scarce in the U.S.  Approx. size 14 1/2" 12 Sided mine is also green like yours the book says  aqua anyway hope this helps some... Taz


----------



## Maine Digger

Hey Taz, how did that Aussi botlle find it's way to Maine?


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Well would you believe me if it had a message in it and came floating into Portland  Harbor..hahaha.. NOT..... I got it over to Arundle flea mkt for $4.00 bucks! You know us mavericks dont have one kind of bottle collection we have dozens lol what better way to get a bottle education![8D]


----------



## Maine Digger

$4 sounds like a good price, that's a good looking bottle.


----------



## oz-riley

This is another bottle that is pretty plentiful here in Australia, some have a horse and rider embossed on the shoulder, most don't.
 Here is an old advertisment for Champion's Vinegar from 1888.

 Thanks
 Chris


----------



## IRISH

oz-riley's right,  sadly for such a nice looking bottle they are very common in all the different variations.


----------



## Maine Digger

They're common in Australia but how common are they in the states?  I wonder if an 'exchange program' could work?  We'll send you some 'common' U.S. cures and foods in exchange for 'common' Aussi's!  I believe the champion might sell well over on this side of the pond, it's an attractive bottle.


----------



## tazmainiendigger

Hey Norm, what have ya got to trade for one? [] That bottle is so tall I am afraid it will fall over and wipe out a stoddard!  lol Taz


----------



## Kim

Hi Norm,Taz,Chris & Irish
 I must be getting to the bottom of the bottle, lol. thanks for the info.  Norm if you would like the bottle maybe I could post it over.  I am not sure how much postage is for a bottle to where you are but the others might know?  Any idea peoples? 
 Regards Kim


----------



## tazmainiendigger

I usually pay approx. $15.40 for  AIR from aussie....  We have picked up many green Warner's and Dr Townsends from yuse guys over there....


----------



## David E Dearden

Hi Kim I have WBL but failed to write much, all I have is WBL British Prior 1905
 (Toulouse)


----------

